# New Girlies



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

these girls just came home today, They both were pets looking for homes and are healthy, both just needed more work and time, and with my work schedule dying down and getting on top of other things i took them in, It was agreed I would tame them and keep the dumbo, the nakie is currently a foster but we will see how she does with my group, She may stay. 

They don't have names yet and are very shy so I only have one picture, I have a blazed blue Dumbo berk, and a double rex, she has a fine fuzz covering her body. 

These girls are roughly 3 months and 6 months, my girls are about 1 year and 1 1/2 years. 

they are on Kaytee clean and cozy and in my spare " cage cleaning cage" while we work on bonding and intro's.


----------



## Snowdazey14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Aww well good luck with the new girls  They sound adorable (I cant see the picture you posted for some reason.).


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck wtih taming them - I too cannot see the picture, but I'm sure they're adorable.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

OOps ... Let me try again 

The Blue is Named Skye, and The Nakie is Snow

Snow will be staying with me, she is just such a sweet girl.


----------

